# Corbeille



## tooppy (20 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais augmenter la taille de la corbeille qui ne cesse de me demander d'être vidée dès qu'elle atteint 2go.
Je ne trouve nulle part le moyen d'y parvenir, une idée ?
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (20 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si on peut le faire.
Mais la corbeille est là pour être vidée, pas pour servir de zone de stockage temporaire…


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2021)

Une corbeille dans iOS15 ?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une corbeille dans iOS15 ?


Peut être les photos ?


----------



## tooppy (20 Novembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne sais pas si on peut le faire.
> Mais la corbeille est là pour être vidée, pas pour servir de zone de stockage temporaire…


Je suis bien d'accord mais là c'est tous les jours, avec des grosses photos ou vidéos c'est très vite rempli !
C'est quand même surprenant qu'on ne puisse pas le faire !


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Novembre 2021)

tooppy a dit:


> C'est quand même surprenant qu'on ne puisse pas le faire !


Mais quand même si tu les mets dans la corbeille c'est que tu veux plus les voir, non ? Et  tu as 30 jours avant de prendre la décision de les supprimer...ou pas.
A toi de savoir faire faire le ménage, la corbeille de Photos Vidéos est quand même souple en te laissant 30 jours de réflexion.
Et donc comme mentionné plus haut, la corbeille ne s'apparente pas à ☞ stockage.


----------



## edenpulse (20 Novembre 2021)

On peut tout à fait vider la corbeille de photos.
Tu va dans l’app photos, albums, tout en bas « supprimés récemment » 
Et puis en haut « sélect » Puis encore en bas « tout supprimer »
Voilà.


----------

